# SPL meter and Audyssey



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I ran the Audyssey set up and now want to tweak the speaker levels using an SPL metter. Do I calibrate with the SPL meter with Dynamic EQ, and Mult EQ off or on? I normally watch movies with Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume on and set to Evening mode?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Are you running the tones externally? The internal tones usually bypass all the processing, so you'd have no choice.

If they are external, I would set it as you listen to it (with those features on). It may end up being a matter of personal preference.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes internal I forgot. Once I set Audyssey on evening, midnignight, or day will the speaker levels change depending on the mode I use?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm not sure. It is probably more of a volume limiter with a "loudness" compensation filter. Day would be full volume and no compensation, midnight would limit the peak volume the most.

The loudness filter adds more bass and treble content to make up for the lack of sensitivity of the human ear at lower volumes. They do this so that the sound is more natural even at low levels, otherwise you would only hear dialogue at the lower volumes (which is where the human ear is most sensitive).

That's sort of an oversimplification, but it's my best guess as to those modes.

It would be best to calibrate on Day setting and let the evening and midnight setting do their thing, since they are likely set to reference off the Day or default settings.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Agreed, I would turn Dynamic Volume to off, or at least Day, for setting your levels. Leave the EQ set the way you usually listen to it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am almost positive the internal test tones are independent of any EQ. Simply set each channel to 75db's. I personally set my Subwoofer to 80db's as it has always sounded the best to me.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Can I calibrate speaker levels with external test tones such as with a calibration dvd so that way I can do it with EQ and Dynamic volume on?


----------



## MitchPope (Oct 17, 2011)

You could, as long as you don't change anything in the setup later on. You'll likely have to do it for each source and configuration you will use in your system. That's a lot of work for something Audyssey is already doing for you. What about it don't you like/what do you want to tweak?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Audyssey did not set my speakers at 75 db's so I want to set speakers at 75 db's with SPL meter and still use Audyssey even if its no longer in reference level.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

asere said:


> Audyssey did not set my speakers at 75 db's so I want to set speakers at 75 db's with SPL meter and still use Audyssey even if its no longer in reference level.


Audyssey has never set mine to 75db's as well. The Filtering is not changed by changing the levels. It the the first thing I always do after running MultEQ. Then I set all speakers to a 80db Crossover.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

On my receiver it does change the reference level if I mess with the speaker levels. The Audysey logo on the screen has a square line around the logo when its on reference level and when I mess with the speaker levels the square line disapears signaling that it is no longer in reference.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

asere said:


> On my receiver it does change the reference level if I mess with the speaker levels. The Audysey logo on the screen has a square line around the logo when its on reference level and when I mess with the speaker levels the square line disapears signaling that it is no longer in reference.


The square box simply indicates whether you are using 100% stock Audyssey settings as it chose to set them, and disappears if you have changed a single thing.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> Audyssey has never set mine to 75db's as well. The Filtering is not changed by changing the levels. It the the first thing I always do after running MultEQ. Then I set all speakers to a 80db Crossover.


I assume you mean 80db spl or are you talking about 80hz crossover? I always have to adjust spl after running Audyssey.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I mean 75db calibration for each speaker. Are you suggesting 80?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I was talking to Jack but to answer your question I always set my speakers to 80db because I like to run my speakers hot. I run my speakers to 80db and my sub to 82db ........But thats just me....:bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Indeed. 80hz Crossover is what I meant. I also understand setting all channels to 80db's, but really have been pleased as is.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

When using the SPL meter I need to set the receiver volume to 0 and then calibate each speaker and sub to 75 db's right?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

asere said:


> When using the SPL meter I need to set the receiver volume to 0 and then calibate each speaker and sub to 75 db's right?


No. Just turn on Test Tones and the AVR does all of that for you. Test Tones is usually called Speaker Level Calibration or something like that.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I understand to have avr on however the SPL meter needs to hear a good amount of pink noise. When I calibrated before if the volume level of the avr was at 50 I would need to go up on volume to get it to read 75 db. So do I bring the avr volume low enough for the SPL meter to read 75 db's or can I take measurements with avr volume at 0?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

You should not need to do that. Every AVR I have worked on, when you go to Level Calibration, it raises the Volume on its own and takes it back to the initial level once you turn off the Test Tones. With an AVR as new as the 1611, I cannot imagine or actually believe that you would need to do anything but go into the Test Tones.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes the test tones do come on however if the receiver volume level is low the test tones do not reach 75 db. In order to do that I need to turn up the receiver volume that is why I was asking at what level do I leave the volume on high enough to read 75 db's or bring down the volume as low as 0 and test from there?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

asere said:


> Yes the test tones do come on however if the receiver volume level is low the test tones do not reach 75 db. In order to do that I need to turn up the receiver volume that is why I was asking at what level do I leave the volume on high enough to read 75 db's or bring down the volume as low as 0 and test from there?


There must be something wrong with the Denon if that is happening. While your Speakers might sound low in volume when running the Test Tones, but that is why you raise them on each channel until they reach 75db's. I would be surprised if there was something wrong with the AVR.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

asere said:


> Yes the test tones do come on however if the receiver volume level is low the test tones do not reach 75 db. In order to do that I need to turn up the receiver volume that is why I was asking at what level do I leave the volume on high enough to read 75 db's or bring down the volume as low as 0 and test from there?


How large is your listening area and how far away are you from the speakers?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

So if the master volume level is at example 60, 70, 80 db which is low volume all I have to do is go up or down on the speaker levels and calibrate that way?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

asere said:


> So if the master volume level is at example 60, 70, 80 db which is low volume all I have to do is go up or down on the speaker levels and calibrate that way?


It does not matter what the Volume Level is set at. When you go to Level Calibration, it automatically raises the Volume to 0db's for calibrating the levels and returns to whatever level you had it set to prior to doing so. It truly is that easy.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

So if the master volume for example is at 80 dbs when I make changes on the speaker levels won't the levels all be at a plus instead of minus because of how low the master volume is to begin with and the same with the opposite if the master volume is set at 20 dbs won't the speaker levels during calibration be set tI minus and not plus?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Not sure how big my family room is but its open to the kitchen and the speakers are in ceiling.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

asere said:


> So if the master volume for example is at 80 dbs when I make changes on the speaker levels won't the levels all be at a plus instead of minus because of how low the master volume is to begin with and the same with the opposite if the master volume is set at 20 dbs won't the speaker levels during calibration be set tI minus and not plus?



No. Every AVR I have seen that has a Reference of 0db can go up to around +15 to +17 so changing the Levels might change whether it can go to say +15 (might only go as high as +10 or something), but have no problems hitting Reference Level. I really think you are over analyzing this. The proper way to setup the speakers is to set them to 75db's regardless of if your speakers have to be set to +7 on the Level Calibration Menu.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I calibrated my speakers with spl meter. I dont know why I thought I had to set the master volume at zero maybe it is because chris the founder of audyssey said to do so when using spl meter. Anyways sounds good however it does not help with dynamic volume during commercials. Dynamic volume is not as advertised.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

asere said:


> I calibrated my speakers with spl meter. I dont know why I thought I had to set the master volume at zero maybe it is because chris the founder of audyssey said to do so when using spl meter. Anyways sounds good however it does not help with dynamic volume during commercials. Dynamic volume is not as advertised.


Hello,
Even if you Calibrate the Speakers to 75db's if they were not correctly set to it prior, 0db's is still the Reference Level. Again, AVR's usually go as high as +18 or +20. When Speaker Levels are set higher than 0db's, the Maximum Level might go down to +15 or something, but it still does not change the fact that by setting the channels to 75db's, 0db's remains the Reference Level.

As for Audyssey Dynamic Volume, have you tried the High Setting? I personally do not use it or any ADV as I do not care for any sort of compression, but it should balance out the levels. Also, Dolby Volume did an excellent job in keeping the levels relatively even.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I have tried all kinds of settings. I might ditch Audyssey and get a receiver with Dolby Volume.


----------

